# Help ID Enantiopus Mel. ??????



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

i know it is an Enantiopus Mel. but i do not know the location. so i was hoping someone might be able to help me. sorry the pic are not the best. thank you for all your help in advanced.


























thank you,
david


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

Enantiopus sp. Kilesa as I remember

My favorite fish! Used to have a great group of these (one of the males pictured).


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

the pic is miss leading as they have a black throat. so it has to be a mel of some sort.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Is the top of it's head black when colored up? Or green? Or what color?


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

i have them on black substrate and the top of the head is always greenish blue.


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

bump.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I have seen "green" ones...

These remind me of them.....

Let me see if I can find a locale on the fish I am thinking of.... a good friend keeps them.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Where did you get them from?


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

DNA. a local fish store here in dallas. they said they didnt know the location. they look very similar to the ones i got a few months ago which they said were enantiopus mel. kilesa.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Anyway you could get a closer pic??


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah i will tonight. the large male was displaying last night again. so when he displays again tonight i will try to get a close up on him. thank you for all your help so far.


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

the pics are not the best and he was not displaying but the next time i catch him in the act i will be sure to post up some pics.


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

HELP Please


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I can't find a match .... the dorsal markings don't match up with the other colors....

I will still look but I'm stumped.


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

i think they are all males. i am going to have to sell them soon i think as i just purchased 12 kilesa coming in the mail this week.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Kinda looks like Nyanza Lac

but with locations unless you bought them with a location no one will ever know 100%.


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

i got a few better pics.


----------

